# updating Google Maps



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an Optimus V and it says that I don't have enough space when I have about 70 mb left. I am running:
rom: CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG-VM670-BobZhome-1013211
Android Version:2.3.7 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The update or App may be bigger then 70 MB. See if your Android device has a Micro SD card to expand your storage.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

It says the update is ONLY 5.89 MB.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the model number of your phone?


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

LG Optimus V (VM670)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be that your running this mod here: CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG-VM670-BobZhome-1013211


Also try to uninstall Google Maps and redownload it. That may also fix it. I do recommend you getting a micro SD card for your phone to increase the stoage.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a sd card. I tried uninstalling it. I was unable to reinstall maps completely. I had to go searching for an earlier version of maps. Luckily, that took:-\


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much space is left on the phone total? Is it 70 MB with the SD Card and the built in stoage? Also make sure the update is going to where you downloaded the app.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have 1 gb left on the card and 70 mb left on the phone. EDIT Maps is only allowed on the phone. That's where it's located.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to move the Maps App to the SD card, Update, Then move it back.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

still no dice, but thanks. If you have ay other suggestions, I am open to them.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

(I couldn't edit as it was after 15 minnutes, so here is my continued response)

It's not just maps. It's Zlango messaging, NetQ, IMDB, Documents to Go 3.0 Main App. I think it's the rom. I used rom manager and I was told on another site that those are older and have more problems. It was my first time rooting and flashing (I got ALOT of HELP...I was literally walked through by another member), but it was successful. I could do it for the most part on my own with rom manager, now that I am more experienced with it.

Instead, they told me to use this other program Flash Image GUI and I am apprehensive to go through the whole process again especially with a program I am unfamiliar with and some other steps that I didn't have to go through with rom manager. Plus, there may be other issues with that particular rom that are foreign to me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It must be when you rooted it. Otherwise I don't see why it wouldn't work. Hope you get it working.


----------

